# Patio



## dingram70 (Feb 20, 2020)

Hi , new here

Does anyone know if you need permission to build a patio ? Just simple concrete slabs on a bed of sand & cement or a concrete base

Thanks
Dave


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

Hi New Here Dave,

Based on your supplied information and assuming it will be by the back or side your house on your land, will be in proportion, will not obstruct access to anything like water pipes or others "right of access" and will not be permanent (ie foundations) then there should be no issue.


----------



## dingram70 (Feb 20, 2020)

Thank You for the reply. 

What do you mean by foundations ? If i make a 10 cm concrete base to put the pavement slabs on would that be foundations ?


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

For me that's not foundations, it should be a "temporary structure" .

Ideally let water percolate through the slab gaps and the base (150mm deep whacked scalping work well) but as in many areas here the rain is seasonal and your patio will probably be small so the water run off should not be an issue.


----------



## dingram70 (Feb 20, 2020)

Great thanks for your help, much appreciated


----------



## lucylou (Jan 19, 2009)

The rules in Portugal are the same as the UK. If you are changing from a permeable surface to a non permeable surface you need permission from the council. You need your own drainage not discharging on to neighbouring property. This could cause problems to neighbouring properties. When it rains in Portugal you can have heavy downpours for days at a time. Also there is the issue of cleaning your patio hosing down etc.


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

I have been told, but never been able to verify, that Calçadas (cobblestones) are considered a permeable surface. Not a bad surface for a patio if laid nicely.

My understanding of the planning law is that anything external that requires concrete, in theory requires planning permission. I appreciate that calçadas are laid on to a dry bed of sand and cement mixed and then 'watered in' but somehow that seems acceptable whereas a concrete foundation doesn't. Strange logic.


----------

